# Water Settling On Top Of Puck



## Stir It Up (Jun 24, 2011)

Got a Gaggia Classic for Christmas and having great fun with it so far









One thing that is of concern is that I am tending to get a lot of water settling on the top of my puck after pulling shots.

I'm using the standard holder, tamper and a Carluccio's Espresso Ground coffee.

Tastes & looks good to me, but should I be concerned by the excess water? It means I'm having to dispose of my grounds down the sink


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't be overly concerned. If you enjoy the taste stick with it. One day soon you will upgrade to fresh beans and a tamper that fits better, and everything will go up a notch.


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

You shouldn't be concerned like MikeHag said, it has no particular consequences for your espresso or the machine. One thing that might work is backflushing. Your solenoid valve is the one responsible for diverting the pressure and water off your puck after a shot, so it might be dirty.


----------



## Stir It Up (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. That's reassuring to know; just wanted to be sure that the machine (or my tamping) wasn't at fault. The plastic tamper is pretty terrible, I think an upgrade is due sooner rather than later!


----------

